# How much protein do you consume daily?



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm just starting to track my macros again after months of being on the see food diet (eating pretty much everything I see) ... it is amazing how easy it is to allow sugar to creep into our diets .. 

Currently I'm consuming 100 to 120 grams of protein at 198 pounds ... over the next week I'm going to increase it to 180 to 200 grams ...

How many grams of protein do you consume and at what weight ... also what are some of go to's for easy protein consumption ... for me hard boiled eggs and protein shakes ... I needs to greatly expand those ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 30, 2020)

I shoot for 250. I weigh about 245 (although the flu has me down to 237 in 24 hours).  My protein comes from meat, a shake, and an occasional bar.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 30, 2020)

This is my daily

3130 calories
349g protein
257g carbs
75g fat

I weigh 220ish.  You know how it goes... 221 one day 225 another.  Gibs and Metalhead got on my ass a few months ago and I started eating consistent.  You can't beet canned tuna for easy protein at an affordable price.  Good ole boneless/skinless chicken breasts are cheap and easy.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 30, 2020)

I shoot for 1g per pound and I seem to put on decent muscle for my age.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 30, 2020)

I hear Spongy is the diet guy but if anyone gives a shit this is what mine is supposed to be.

Breakfast:
3 scrambled eggs
3 pieces of wheat toast with sugar free jam
Protein Shake

Snack:
2 hard boiled eggs
1 can of tuna

Lunch 1:
5 oz chicken breast
225g baked sweet potato
3 oz vegetable

Lunch 2:
5 oz chicken breast
225g baked sweet potato
3 oz vegetable

Snack:
2 cans of tuna
2 pieces of wheat toast

Post workout/Dinner:
Protein Shake
6 oz chicken breast
1/4 cup (dry measure) brown rice
6 oz vegetable


This comes out to

3552 calories
369g protein
320g carbs
89g fat


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

I believe according to research, it's about 0.8 grams per pound of body weight, spread out pretty evenly over several meals, to maximize MPS.

Don't think I've seen any research on whether more is needed to optimize MPS when using AAS though, so grain of salt.

I'm about 200 lbs, I'm consistently consuming 250-275 grams from all sources daily. Too much, but meat is deeeeee-licious!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 30, 2020)

I always go for 1.25 gram per lb of bodyweight so somewhere around 320


----------



## Trump (Jan 30, 2020)

The other day when I couldnt stop eating I tracked my cals and I had 570g carbs 173g fat 405g protein 5500 calories total. Only just looked at this breakdown due to this thread I was just curious about the calories when I tracked it


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2020)

I get 180-200 grams a day.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 30, 2020)

snake said:


> I get 180-200 grams a day.



Same, and I currently weigh 250 and I want to get down to 235 this year.  

I guess it could be worse because I weighed 270 in December of 2018 which was down from 320 in 2014.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 30, 2020)

About 380 grams  daily at 221LBs
Boneless chicken breast, Whole milk, and protein Shakes.

Carbs about 168g
Fat about 80g


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> The other day when I couldnt stop eating I tracked my cals and I had 570g carbs 173g fat 405g protein 5500 calories total. Only just looked at this breakdown due to this thread I was just curious about the calories when I tracked it



Sounds about the same calorie intake as my See Food diet plan ... just a slightly different macro breakdown ... only 750 carb (700 from sugar) ... 350 fat ... 80 protein ... but I can see bock bok (chicken & tuna) are going to become my best friends very soon!


----------



## Trump (Jan 30, 2020)

there was plenty chicken and tuna in there and not a lot of sugar



transcend2007 said:


> Sounds about the same calorie intake as my See Food diet plan ... just a slightly different macro breakdown ... only 750 carb (700 from sugar) ... 350 fat ... 80 protein ... but I can see bock bok (chicken & tuna) are going to become my best friends very soon!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 30, 2020)

im 235-ish and get in about 200g daily. I should get more but im in a deficit and its already hard to eat.
I puke in my mouth when I see how many calories some of you are eating, I just dont see how. I used to eat at least 5k a day and probably more like 7-9k daily but I weighed 370 and 50% BF at that point.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 30, 2020)

At 270 lbs I'm getting in around 325-350 grams of protein a day.  Currently in a calorie deficit so keeping it on the higher end.  Ground turkey, cod, eggs, and whey are primary sources.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2020)

While on blast I would always try to achieve  1.5  to 2 grams  of protein per lb of bodyweight. Now on trt I just try to get in around 1gram per lb


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 30, 2020)

40-50 grams per meal, Gingers require more


----------



## Trump (Jan 30, 2020)

That doesn’t look good


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2020)

depends on how many dicks I suck


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2020)

All you guys over 200 grams ... some over 300 awesome job ... and very inspiring to me ... 2 hundo here I come ...!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 30, 2020)

My cals are around 2000
I'm 203 this morning 
Protein 255
Carbs 80
Fats 75

I'm pretty lean atm decently strong. Running 250 test for my cruise 32 yrs old. What works for me.usually 8 oz of chicken 8 oz of beef. 4 scoops of protein 
4 egg whites 2  whole eggs 3 pieces of turkey bacon is my protein sources


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> My cals are around 2000
> I'm 203 this morning
> Protein 255
> Carbs 80
> ...




Love this .. I may run something similar with just 120 more grams of carbs (complex ones .. sugar is outtie) ... which I understand will put me at 2,500 calories per day.

Would you mind listing out like 1 days meals ... how many meals ... time intervals .. and what you drink ... lots of water no doubt (how about unsweet tea and coffee) ...?


----------



## German89 (Jan 30, 2020)

164g of protein


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2020)

German89 said:


> 164g of protein



Dang German ... schooling me yet again ... lol


----------



## German89 (Jan 30, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Dang German ... schooling me yet again ... lol


i'm about that life *shrugs*


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 30, 2020)

What's interesting to see is the vast differences in everyone. Snake and tiny, not crazy amounts of protein. Yet look at them. 

Then look at gibs and company, quite a bit more and also jacked.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> What's interesting to see is the vast differences in everyone. Snake and tiny, not crazy amounts of protein. Yet look at them.
> 
> Then look at gibs and company, quite a bit more and also jacked.




Excellent point ... we all must find out what works best for ourselves ... but it's still nice to hear what you guys are doing ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2020)

I keep it at around 200g and I weight 265-270. There are times that I eat more and times that I eat less. I am an anomaly as I don't know anyone my size that can get away with the diet that works for me. I have maintained 250+ lbs at @2000 calories per day for months before.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> At 270 lbs I'm getting in around 325-350 grams of protein a day.  Currently in a calorie deficit so keeping it on the higher end.  Ground turkey, cod, eggs, and whey are primary sources.



^^ Absolute Unit right here, Lads ^^

I weigh-in just a scone over 230 Lbs these days, tend to take in 'round 200 grams of protein. Bit more if I'm not traveling, bit less if I am. Chicken breast & thighs, a shake after me workout, greek yogurt, skirt steaks...'taint that hard if ye meal prep even a little bit.


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ Absolute Unit right here, Lads ^^
> 
> I weigh-in just a scone over 230 Lbs these days, tend to take in 'round 200 grams of protein. Bit more if I'm not traveling, bit less if I am. Chicken breast & thighs, a shake after me workout, greek yogurt, skirt steaks...'taint that hard if ye meal prep even a little bit.



Aha. Savages’ secret is eating skirt and taint.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 31, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Love this .. I may run something similar with just 120 more grams of carbs (complex ones .. sugar is outtie) ... which I understand will put me at 2,500 calories per day.
> 
> Would you mind listing out like 1 days meals ... how many meals ... time intervals .. and what you drink ... lots of water no doubt (how about unsweet tea and coffee) ...?



I do black coffee and shoot for a gallon a day of water

Meal 1. 4 egg whites 2 whole eggs 3 pieces of turkey bacon and a handful of spinach 

Meal 2.  Protein shake 2 scoops, 5 grams creatine  1 tbsp chia seed, 2 tbsp almond butter

Meal 3.  8 oz chicken breast 2 cups of greens (peas, brocolli ,green beans variants) half an avocado 

Meal 4, (pre workout) Protein shake 2 scoops, half cup of oatmeal  1 tbsp chia seed, 2 tbsp almond butter

Meal 5 (post workout)  8 oz of sirloin steak or lean hamburger meat, 2 cups of greens 1 cup of jasmine rice. (If not lifting that day or cardio, sub rice for half avocado)


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 31, 2020)

At 280lbs, I'm always shooting for almost 300-350g a day,like having a 2nd job, because I cook everything myself, shakes help,but it's alot!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 10, 2020)

Depending on what I'm trying to do, sometimes 2g for each pound I weigh,but always at least 1g per pound!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 26, 2020)

German89 said:


> 164g of protein



162?

10char


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 26, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> What's interesting to see is the vast differences in everyone. Snake and tiny, not crazy amounts of protein. Yet look at them.
> 
> Then look at gibs and company, quite a bit more and also jacked.



It’s fascinating. I’ve been trying to research (here and elsewhere) what’s “optimal” - bro science and science all have different answers. Minimum of .8g/lb up to 2g/lb. *shrugs*

230lbs and finally consistently over 200g. Going to try to aim for 230g consistently.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 27, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> It’s fascinating. I’ve been trying to research (here and elsewhere) what’s “optimal” - bro science and science all have different answers. Minimum of .8g/lb up to 2g/lb. *shrugs*
> 
> 230lbs and finally consistently over 200g. Going to try to aim for 230g consistently.



I agree.  I looked at BigSwole's comment.  Amazing that someone that massive can maintain at 2000 calories.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I agree.  I looked at BigSwole's comment.  Amazing that someone that massive can maintain at 2000 calories.



it blows my mind! Truly.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 28, 2020)

pinterest has a lot of protein bar and ball recipes esp. if you like peanut butter...it will definitely put 5 lbs on you in two weeks ....ull sh** strait peanut butter though


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 28, 2020)

i just dont see how you do it i need to start stretching my stomach but i thought you could only digest and utilize 50 grams max at a time and that using gear  and eating clean 5000 calories clean is had to do ur eating when ur still full...so i eat probably 120 grams in food and drink 3 40 gram shakes most of the time with whole milk . i know that is horrible but  my metabolism is so high im still at 8% bf abouts so why change it ...dont fix it if it isnt broke...


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 10, 2020)

I try to consume 1 gram per pound, I have 250 pounds, so around 250 grams protein  per day.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 10, 2020)

OnlineSteroidShop said:


> I try to consume 1 gram per pound, I have 250 pounds, so around 250 grams protein  per day.



how many grams of protein is your mom? 
that's how many I consume


----------

